# [OT]Linux su cellulari e software

## HoX

Ciao a tutti e prima di tutto scusate l'OT.

Io sto per cambiare il cellulare e pensavo di prendere uno smartphone. Al momento la mia scelta e' indirizzata verso un Sony-Ericsson M600i con S.O. Symbian 9.0, ma trovassi qualcosa Linux-based a buon prezzo non mi dispiacerebbe.

Il dubbio che mi e' venuto e'... quali programmi ci sono che girino su linux per cellulari? dove trovo informazioni a riguardo?

Lo chiedo xke' so che per symbian si trova di tutto e di piu' (integrati con l'm600 c'e' quickoffice che mi fa leggere/modificare doc, xls, ppt e un lettore pdf), ma x linux cosa trovo?

----------

## CarloJekko

se non sbaglio esiste un tablet nokia con gnome sopra... cambia il nome, ma la sostanza e quella..

http://maemo.org/

Comunque che mi ricordo, fece scalpore il neo 1973... uno smartphone opensource in vendita anche qui in italia.. se avessi i soldi lo piglierei... 

http://www.openmoko.com/products-neo-base-04-software.html

http://www.corriere.it/Primo_Piano/Scienze_e_Tecnologie/2007/07_Luglio/10/neo1973_telefonino.shtml

----------

## mambro

Il neo 1973 non dovrebbe essere ancora disponibile.. quella che vendono è una versione per sviluppatori

----------

## CarloJekko

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Il neo 1973 non dovrebbe essere ancora disponibile.. quella che vendono è una versione per sviluppatori

   :Embarassed:   pardon

----------

## Kerberos

Un palmare a mio giudizio ottimo è l'imcosys, è interamente basato su linux ed in italiano, ha tutto: gsm, wifi, bluetooth, gps! Unica pecca è la connessione che è in gprs.

Il prezzo è di 549 franchi svizzeri che a occhio e croce dovrebbero superare di poco i 300 euro. Cmq lo trovi qui.

Anche il neo è ottimo e poi monta openmoko che in quanto a software non dovresti aver problemi dato che usa gli ipk e poi è stato creato proprio per gli smartphone.

Di sistemi ce ne sono anche altri per dispositivi portatili ma con quasi tutti ho avuto problemi con il dialer, anche se forse il problema era proprio nell'RTM-8000... chissà....

----------

## Kernel78

il greenphone della trolltech (con qtopia come piattaforma sw) non sembra essere male (se ti piace il verde  :Laughing:  ) ma mi pare che il prezzo non sia proprio popolare ...

OpenMoko (la paittaforma sw usata sul neo 1973) sembra molto promettente anche se purtoppo è basata sulle gtk (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) e in ogni caso anche se prevedevano l'uscita stabile per ottobre adesso sul sito si legge "DO NOT expect to be able to use it as an everyday phone until December 2007 at the soonest, and probably later."  :Crying or Very sad: 

Peccato perchè il neo mi piace ma anche se adesso ci si può mettere qtopia e usarlo, funziona solo per breve tempo, poi si incastra tutto e devi riavviarlo (tipo win 98 fe), speriamo si muovano ...

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Kerberos wrote:*   

> Un palmare a mio giudizio ottimo è l'imcosys, è interamente basato su linux ed in italiano, ha tutto: gsm, wifi, bluetooth, gps! Unica pecca è la connessione che è in gprs.
> 
> Il prezzo è di 549 franchi svizzeri che a occhio e croce dovrebbero superare di poco i 300 euro. Cmq lo trovi qui

 

Questo è davvero spettacolare. Ma è già acquistabile in qualche modo? Sul loro sito non capisco, su ebay non lo trovo, in google trovo notizie del suo annuncio..

E, scusate una domanda forse stupida: se un cellulare/smartphone/pda è basato su linux, il tomtom me lo posso scordare?

Ciao

----------

## Kerberos

Sì, basta andare sulla homepage del sito che ti ho linkato e cliccare su shop, cmq lo trovi qui.

Riguardo la navigazione satellitare l'imcosys usa un suo programma interno con le mappe che si possono scaricare, per il tomtom esiste l'opentom che gira sotto linux.

----------

## HoX

Alla fine a causa della mancanza di tempo ho scelto il Sony-Ericsson m600i con symbian 9.1 - uiq 3.0...

se vi siete affezionati a questo post, potete continuare di qua dove cerchero' di scrivere programmi symbian-uiq da linux anziche' da winzozz...  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> il greenphone della trolltech (con qtopia come piattaforma sw) non sembra essere male (se ti piace il verde  ) ma mi pare che il prezzo non sia proprio popolare ...

 

Ei fu.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   il greenphone della trolltech (con qtopia come piattaforma sw) non sembra essere male (se ti piace il verde  ) ma mi pare che il prezzo non sia proprio popolare ... 
> 
> Ei fu.

 

si, purtroppo avevo letto l'infame notizia, almeno rimane qtopia sotto gpl (unica piattaforma che al momento consente di usare un telefono per telefonare, openmoko è ancora in alto mare).

----------

## HoX

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> si, purtroppo avevo letto l'infame notizia, almeno rimane qtopia sotto gpl (unica piattaforma che al momento consente di usare un telefono per telefonare, openmoko è ancora in alto mare).

 

Certo che pero' anche tu sei pretenzioso, eh?

Con tutte le cose che hanno ora i cellulari (fotocamera, agenda, lettore mp3, lettore video, calcolatrice, java, etc etc) pretendi pure di poter telefonare?

roba da matti!   :Laughing: 

----------

## IlGab

Io ho un nokia N770 con maemo però fa solo da tablet pc, non da telefono cellulare. Nokia ha per questo device il software per la navigazione Navicore che funziona discretamente bene.

E' uscito il nuovo modello che è N880 che monta l'ultima release di maemo però anche lui senza telefono integrato.

----------

## djinnZ

Riesumo il thread per chiedere di un programma per cellulari opensource basato su java (quindi utilizzabile indiffrentemente dai quattro OS più diffusi sui pc, senza modifiche) di cui avevo visto discutere (ma non becco più il thread ed ho perso il link al sito).

----------

## CarloJekko

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Riesumo il thread per chiedere di un programma per cellulari opensource basato su java (quindi utilizzabile indiffrentemente dai quattro OS più diffusi sui pc, senza modifiche) di cui avevo visto discutere (ma non becco più il thread ed ho perso il link al sito).

 

potresti almeno dire a cosa serviva? O era gioco... Programmi open ce ne sono una miriade basati su j2me

Ciaoo !!!

----------

## djinnZ

Una suite completa multipiattaforma che poteva prendere il posto dei vari programmi del piffero della nokia/motorola per gestire rubrica, suonerie, appuntamenti etc, sui cellurari. Mi ricordo che qualcuno aveva chiesto aiuto sul forum per installarlo ma siccome ho cancellato l'elenco dei todo-link mi sono perso il sito (ovviamente era in ultra beta)

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Una suite completa multipiattaforma che poteva prendere il posto dei vari programmi del piffero della nokia/motorola per gestire rubrica, suonerie, appuntamenti etc, sui cellurari. Mi ricordo che qualcuno aveva chiesto aiuto sul forum per installarlo ma siccome ho cancellato l'elenco dei todo-link mi sono perso il sito (ovviamente era in ultra beta)

 

in genere mi bullo con gli amici di essere decisamente preparato sull'argomento linux e cellulari ma quanto dici mi suona nuovo ... normalmente quegli applicativi sono integrati nel cell e un singolo applicativo che li sostituisca tutti sarebbe in pratica un diverso sistema operativo ...

non è che ti riferisci a openmoko, qtopia o android ?

----------

## djinnZ

una suite java da installare nel pc per collegarsi al cellulare, invece di perder tempo dietro a gnokii e compagnia... non un applicativo java per il telefonino...

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> una suite java da installare nel pc per collegarsi al cellulare, invece di perder tempo dietro a gnokii e compagnia... non un applicativo java per il telefonino...

 

ah, allora oltre a gnokii, gammu e barry non ne conosco e nessuno di loro è fatto in java ... ma adesso mi hai incuriosito, mi metto in modalità ricerca  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

Qualche giorno fà sono finito su questa pagina qua: http://www.nokinux.it/.

----------

## djinnZ

Il progetto di cui parlavo è funambol ex sync4j e non si limita a sincronizzare il telefono.

Inutile dire che con i nokia s40 non c'è modo di farlo andare perché non c'è modo di far connettere il telefono alla rete.

nel caso volessi liberarmi degli attuali telefoni su cosa mi converrebbe andare?

Un telefono che faccia solo da telefono e da agenda e che possa sincronizzare con un applicativo multipiattaforma, mi pare che sia voler chiedere troppo ultimamente.

Spero proprio che la nokia fallisca  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## oRDeX

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Il progetto di cui parlavo è funambol ex sync4j e non si limita a sincronizzare il telefono.
> 
> Inutile dire che con i nokia s40 non c'è modo di farlo andare perché non c'è modo di far connettere il telefono alla rete.

 

Provato con gnubox per la connessione?

----------

## djinnZ

gnubox non si può usare perché gli s40 accettano solo java mentre il successore hiisi si blocca con un "utilissimo" null pointer exception, morale della favola 4 telefoni uno più inutile dell'altro.

----------

